# I have tomatoes.



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw my first tomatoes today. How cool is that? Yesterday My family did a two mile hike. Were doing better.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a few tomatoes starting to grow. Its neat seeing these little balls of yummy form.

Sounds like you had a fun hike.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

My first tomato plants have about played out. I ordered some heirloom tomato seed off ebay and started some. No plants yet but I plan to start a few every couple of weeks so I will have a continueing supply. It is hot as hell here so tomato plants do best when planted where they don't get full sun.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a few tomatoes too. They're about the size of a quarter. I always enjoy the anticipation of that first tomato. :factor10:


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been picking for three weeks. Three kinds of cherry and eight kinds of regular size. I am having trouble keeping up to be honest. I do really like the black and purple varieties.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Wanderer0101 said:


> I've been picking for three weeks. Three kinds of cherry and eight kinds of regular size. I am having trouble keeping up to be honest. I do really like the black and purple varieties.


Good for you, next year maybe that will be me. These are my first ones so Im kinda jazzed about them. Last year was my first garden, peas and carrots. This year we have 3 kinds of maters, peppers, two kinds of cucumbers, rubarb, green beans, and peas. Next year we go even bigger, but Im learning as I go.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I found a few more tiny ones on my plants.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Good for you, next year maybe that will be me. These are my first ones so Im kinda jazzed about them. Last year was my first garden, peas and carrots. This year we have 3 kinds of maters, peppers, two kinds of cucumbers, rubarb, green beans, and peas. Next year we go even bigger, but Im learning as I go.


I have been harvesting my rhubarb for a few weeks now. Do you like Rhubarb?


----------

